# Photo Test



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> View attachment 418846
> 
> 
> View attachment 418848
> ...


You build these?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> You build these?




No, My Son just started.
I'm trying to see how to size the pics.
Thinking about doing a Thread on the Cutting boards.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 8, 2019)

they look nice bear, used to go fishing at the pac quite often,


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> they look nice bear, used to go fishing at the pac quite often,




LOL---I figured you'd recognize that Lake.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2019)

He did a great job on them


----------



## desertlites (Dec 8, 2019)

nice inlay work, I take it the lake is epoxy?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2019)

They look really nice


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2019)

desertlites said:


> nice inlay work, I take it the lake is epoxy?




Thank You!
Yes---Cobalt Blue Epoxy on that one.
If I get a chance, one of these days I'll do a real thread on it, including a couple of his End Grain Cutting Boards.
This was originally a Pic Test, because I was having trouble copying the pics from a web site to the forum. I think I got it now.

Bear


----------

